# BF4 Second Assault Release-Termin bestätigt, Naval Strike Ende März



## xActionx (13. Februar 2014)

*BF4 Second Assault Release-Termin bestätigt, Naval Strike Ende März*

Soeben wurde der Release Termin vom BF4 DLC, welches schon sehnsüchtig von der Community erwartet wird, bestätigt. Der Leak bestätigt sich und Second Assault, welches 4 bekannte Maps aus BF3 enthält, wird am 18. Februar für Premium-Mitglieder erscheinen. Der Release für alle Nicht-Premiumspieler findet dann erfahrungsgemäß am 4.März, also 2 Wochen später statt. 

Ebenfalls wurde der Termin des Releases vom 3. DLC Naval Strike bekanntgegeben und auf Ende März datiert. Die 4 Maps welche in Naval Strike enthalten sein werden tragen die Namen Vergessene Inseln, Nansha-Angriff, Wellenbrecher und Operation Mörser. 

Quelle: Battlefield 4 Second Assault Release Datum - News - Battlelog / Battlefield 4


----------



## MesserPit (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: BF4 Second Assault Release-Termin bestätigt, Naval Strike Ende März*

second assault, meine einzige hoffnung das bf4 doch noch spass macht. die china rising maps find ich kacke, vielleicht wirds ja langsam mal besser.


----------



## xActionx (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: BF4 Second Assault Release-Termin bestätigt, Naval Strike Ende März*



MesserPit schrieb:


> second assault, meine einzige hoffnung das bf4 doch noch spass macht. die china rising maps find ich kacke, vielleicht wirds ja langsam mal besser.


 
Naja ein paar Vanilla Maps sind auch teilweise "spielbar". Paracel Storm und Zavod gefallen mir recht gut.


----------



## ich111 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: BF4 Second Assault Release-Termin bestätigt, Naval Strike Ende März*

Also an den Maps ist echt nichts auszusetzen: Für jeden was dabei


----------



## xActionx (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: BF4 Second Assault Release-Termin bestätigt, Naval Strike Ende März*

Naja was Golmud Railway und Altai angeht machen die Luftvehikel eher weniger Spaß... Da schießt die AA einen aus der Base runter.


----------



## MesserPit (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: BF4 Second Assault Release-Termin bestätigt, Naval Strike Ende März*

ja zavod und paracel sind gut ,den rest kannste knicken. dummes sniper dach gecampe. bin mal auf den AA nerf gespannt, vielleicht hat man dann ja mal ne chance weiter als 500m zu fliegen. dann machen auch mehr maps spass.


----------



## SgtRheinstein (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: BF4 Second Assault Release-Termin bestätigt, Naval Strike Ende März*

Operation Metró die einzig wahre Map in BF3 , ich hoffe in BF4 kann sie mich wieder zum spielen  bewegen weil sonst brauch ich kein BF 4 spielen.


----------



## Seabound (13. Februar 2014)

Ich hab in BF3 nie was anderes gespielt als Metro 64. Würde Mezro in BF4 implementiert, könnte ich mir vorstellen, BF4 zu kaufen. Vielleicht sind da ja auch ein paar andere netten Maps dabei.


----------



## ich111 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: BF4 Second Assault Release-Termin bestätigt, Naval Strike Ende März*



SgtRheinstein schrieb:


> Operation Metró die einzig wahre Map in BF3 , ich hoffe in BF4 kann sie mich wieder zum spielen  bewegen weil sonst brauch ich kein BF 4 spielen.


 Das war die einzige (Close Quarters mal ausgenommen) CoD Map in Battlefield


----------



## DaStash (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: BF4 Second Assault Release-Termin bestätigt, Naval Strike Ende März*



MesserPit schrieb:


> second assault, meine einzige hoffnung das bf4 doch noch spass macht. die china rising maps find ich kacke, vielleicht wirds ja langsam mal besser.


 
Die china rising maps gehören zu meinen Favoriten. Davon hätte ich gerne mehr.

MfG


----------



## DarkMo (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: BF4 Second Assault Release-Termin bestätigt, Naval Strike Ende März*

bäm, für 20€ mehr wird aus bf.5 endlich ein bf3.25! toll. map recycling auf die schönste art  und wenn ich scho wieder metro lesen muss -.- da kaufen sich leute battlefield und zocken doch nur wieder cod xD


----------



## Newb (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: BF4 Second Assault Release-Termin bestätigt, Naval Strike Ende März*

Ich freu mich schon auf den Titan-Modus im kommenden DLC, damals Battlefield 2142... wie ich diesen Modus geliebt habe!


----------



## ich111 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: BF4 Second Assault Release-Termin bestätigt, Naval Strike Ende März*

Titan? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## xActionx (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: BF4 Second Assault Release-Termin bestätigt, Naval Strike Ende März*



Newb schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf den Titan-Modus im kommenden DLC, damals Battlefield 2142... wie ich diesen Modus geliebt habe!


 
Oh ja darauf bin ich auch mal gespannt. Ich freue mich allgemein sehr auf Naval Strike, zumal Paracel Storm eine meiner Lieblingsmaps ist und in dem DLC alle 4 Maps ein ähnliches Setting haben sollen.



ich111 schrieb:


> Titan? Hab ich was verpasst?



Der neue Modus aus Naval Strike soll wohl so ähnlich sein wie der Titan-Mode in BF2142 nur eben mit einem Flugzeugträger, statt einem Titanen


----------



## Tiz92 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: BF4 Second Assault Release-Termin bestätigt, Naval Strike Ende März*

Also die Maps selbst finde ich im Vanilla Game nicht schlecht. Aber ich dachte sie fixen das Game vor den DLC?


----------



## Nori_GER (15. Februar 2014)

Wieso fixen? Läuft doch alles super 
Ich hab jetzt schon 2 Monate nicht mehr gespielt und hoffe das Metro gut wird damit ich auch mal wieder Lust habe anzugreifen.


----------



## Bandicoot (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: BF4 Second Assault Release-Termin bestätigt, Naval Strike Ende März*



Nori_GER schrieb:


> Wieso fixen? Läuft doch alles super
> Ich hab jetzt schon 2 Monate nicht mehr gespielt und hoffe das Metro gut wird damit ich auch mal wieder Lust habe anzugreifen.



Woher weist du dann des es Super läuft 

Endlich neue(alte) Karten


----------



## Nori_GER (15. Februar 2014)

Da ich trotzdem noch am Clanleben teilnehme  bekomme ich täglich mit wie die Server abschmieren oder irgendwas anderes wieder kaputt gepacht  wurde. Das ist eben der Grund warum ich momentan nicht spiele.


----------



## xActionx (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: BF4 Second Assault Release-Termin bestätigt, Naval Strike Ende März*



Nori_GER schrieb:


> Da ich trotzdem noch am Clanleben teilnehme  bekomme ich täglich mit wie die Server abschmieren oder irgendwas anderes wieder kaputt gepacht  wurde. Das ist eben der Grund warum ich momentan nicht spiele.


 
Liegt aber meistens am Rechner... Hab jetzt ~250 Spielstunden und abgeschmiert ist's 2x. Da sind die Netcodeprobleme wirklich schlimmer.


----------



## wollekassel (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: BF4 Second Assault Release-Termin bestätigt, Naval Strike Ende März*

China Rising Maps, insbesondere den WeedKings Server Guilin Peaks ohne Sniper und ohne DMR, finde ich absolut top. Man was hatte/haben wir dort für spannende/knappe Matches


----------



## DaStash (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: BF4 Second Assault Release-Termin bestätigt, Naval Strike Ende März*

Apros pros, was genau ist und sind DMR Waffen? 

MfG


----------



## Tierce (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: BF4 Second Assault Release-Termin bestätigt, Naval Strike Ende März*

Designated Marksman Rifle

In COD Sprache ausgedrückt: Die Lücke zwischen Sturmgewehren und Scharfschützengewehren.


----------



## DaStash (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: BF4 Second Assault Release-Termin bestätigt, Naval Strike Ende März*

Dann ist die Scar-H aber kein DMR oder?

MfG


----------



## Nori_GER (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: BF4 Second Assault Release-Termin bestätigt, Naval Strike Ende März*



xActionx schrieb:


> Liegt aber meistens am Rechner... Hab jetzt ~250 Spielstunden und abgeschmiert ist's 2x. Da sind die Netcodeprobleme wirklich schlimmer.


 
Momentan kann ich nicht sagen woran es liegt aber am Anfang war es auf keinen Fall meistens der Rechner.


----------



## xActionx (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: BF4 Second Assault Release-Termin bestätigt, Naval Strike Ende März*



Nori_GER schrieb:


> Momentan kann ich nicht sagen woran es liegt aber am Anfang war es auf keinen Fall meistens der Rechner.


 
Doch! Klar für den Netcode kann der Rechner bspw. nichts aber abschmieren tun insbesondere ältere, zugemüllte Rechner. Kenne viele Leute bei denen das der Fall war


----------



## Nori_GER (16. Februar 2014)

xActionx schrieb:


> Doch! Klar für den Netcode kann der Rechner bspw. nichts aber abschmieren tun insbesondere ältere, zugemüllte Rechner. Kenne viele Leute bei denen das der Fall war



Naja sehe ich etwas anders. Mehrere Leute aus meinem Clan inkl. mir haben sich nen neuen Rechner zugelegt für BF4 und man ist jedesmal aufem Desktop gelandet ohne Fehlermeldung oder mit irgendwelchen DirectX Fehlern usw.
Das neuste war dann das zwei Leute die die gleiche Leitung nutzen nicht auf einem Server spielen konnten da BF4 das nicht packt oder versteht usw. usw.


----------



## xeno75 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: BF4 Second Assault Release-Termin bestätigt, Naval Strike Ende März*



DaStash schrieb:


> Dann ist die Scar-H aber kein DMR oder?
> 
> MfG


 
Scar H ist ein Assault Rifle (Sturmgewehr) von dem es auch eine DMR-Version gibt, das Scar H SV


----------



## DaStash (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: BF4 Second Assault Release-Termin bestätigt, Naval Strike Ende März*

Was bedeutet dann sv?
Ich war mal auf einen Server wo dmr verboten war und wurde immer gekickt, obwohl ich die scar-h nutzte. Wo sehe ich im battlelog was dmr ist und was nicht?

MfG


----------



## CSOger (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: BF4 Second Assault Release-Termin bestätigt, Naval Strike Ende März*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wo sehe ich im battlelog was dmr ist und was nicht?


 
Unter Unlocks.


----------



## DaStash (17. Februar 2014)

CSO schrieb:


> Unter Unlocks.



Danke

MfG


----------



## xActionx (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: BF4 Second Assault Release-Termin bestätigt, Naval Strike Ende März*

Das SV steht für Sniper Variant


----------



## DaStash (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: BF4 Second Assault Release-Termin bestätigt, Naval Strike Ende März*

Ok, dass ist dann aber ein Scharfschützengewehr oder findet man das auch unter den Sturmwaffen?

MfG


----------

